# To Old to sail?



## wattsAsailor (Nov 2, 2021)

Hello everyone...
I have been married for 56 year (highschool sweatheat) I had a 30 ft sloop and smaller boats prior to that. Now at 76 I want to do it again, of course my wife says I am to old, I say you don't know until you try. Anyone gone back to sailing at 76 or older?
wattsAsailor


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

William Shatner just went to space at 90. An acquaintance just moved from their 44ft sailboat to a trawler in their mid-80s. It's individual. Hope you can do it, if you have the desire. Good luck.


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

If you can physically handle what you need to do to sail the boat you want/have, then go for it! We have people at my club that are still racing, competitively, at your age. Some beyond. So I say, if you can, then you should in this regard.


----------



## flyrod (Oct 29, 2011)

We have a fellow Nonsuch sailor in my Yacht club who at 90 Years of age still gets out for a sail over 100 days a year. Choose your boat and accoutrements wisely and with determination, you will do well, good luck to you.


----------



## marcjsmith (Jan 26, 2021)

Assuming your SO is of similar age
Electric winches, furling gear to handle the sails.
Thrusters to assist with dock maneuvers
Reliable auto pilot

Be safe and have fun...


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

I think if you can safely get on and off the boat you will do OK.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Sure a 76 year old might be capable of getting back into sailing. I am only 5 years behind you and race my 38 footer single-handed. My Dad sailed well into his 80's. But there is not a one size fits all answer since not every 76 year old is in capable of even going out sailing. 

The single biggest part of your answer will rely on your own self-aware and honest appraisal of your own physical condition. 

No matter how many gizmos and gadgets, sailing is still a physical activity that requires balance, stamina, and the ability to move and do things. 

My best suggestion is if you conclude that you might be in good enough shape to be even be on a boat under way, I would try to go sailing with someone who is an experienced sailor just to get a feel for what is involved and see if you are up to it.

Good luck, 

Jeff


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

I am 75 and regularly singlehand my 33 foot Cal. I have a friend in his 80s who races his 28 footer. All depends on health and how active you are.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

This is a fitness decision. People over 70 are simply not as physically capable as they once were.... strength is much less, stability and balance is worse... joints are becoming painful from arthritis. Mind is slower. Can you sail? Not the sort of running around on pitching fore decks you might have done as a younger man.
Sailing my 36' sailboat is not terribly physically demanding. I am seated 98% of the time and can even trim sitting.... except when I need more power. I do stand and brace myself back to binnacle to tack or gybe.. The roller furling head sail is easy peasy. I use a Milwaukee 1/2: angle drill with a winch bit to raise the main from the cockpit.. which I can even do sitting down... but I stand because I want to be looking around as I raise the sail. I steer using my AP which a course dial which is like a mini helm.
Docking, mooring and anchor does require standing and moving about the deck and even getting down onto the dock. I have a toe rail mounted SailStep which allows me to "step off onto the dock" not jump (which I can no longer do). Docking and mooring is more challenging with compromised mobility and so I no longer single hand. My single handing days are over... for these reasons alone. But I prefer company.
Also... I am not interested in day sails or sailing in crummy weather. I've done enough of that. I am only interested in multi day cruising. But of course getting around on land is also now a challenge. Bummer... it is what it is and life is very much changed by geriatric conditions.


----------



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

If you want some inspiration, try reading this...








Around the World in 80 Years: The Oldest Man to Sail Alone around the World - Twice!: Heckel Jr., Harry L., Russell, Florence Heckel: 0884334172035: Amazon.com: Books


Around the World in 80 Years: The Oldest Man to Sail Alone around the World - Twice! [Heckel Jr., Harry L., Russell, Florence Heckel] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. Around the World in 80 Years: The Oldest Man to Sail Alone around the World - Twice!



www.amazon.com





Yes, it is definitely possible to keep right on sailing into your eighties. It all depends on your personal fitness. Good luck.


----------



## Davil (Oct 9, 2017)

"The single biggest part of your answer will rely on your own self-aware and honest appraisal of your own physical condition. "
Jeff
[/QUOTE]
===================================================
Amen
this is a question comes up on all forums.
not sure what to make out of this.
Will try to be respectful and helpful, as those are my goals when posting.
some want reassurances from people have no idea of who or what they are.
Others just whining because they are not longer "young"
Some because they have been told at home not to do it.
You do what you have to do and live with the consequences, as simple as that.
Make sure you do not place others at risk.
You been at risk, your business. 
Old age and just plain been old, sometimes it sucks, other times not so much.
Options? bingo hall? senior citizens local groups?
If that appeals to some, go for it, nothing wrong.
There is a reality, medical and Big Pharma have decided to prolong our lives so can squeeze more revenue, so will reach the goal of been the healthiest corpses in the cemetery!!!
How we get there? our choice.
When I was young thought by my age will be in a nursing home chasing nurses trying to pinch their butts, no longer possible because it is not longer a social or political correct behavior.
So, I am stuck sailing!!!!


----------



## PhilCarlson (Dec 14, 2013)

My ASA 101-104 instructor was 74
My ASA 105-106 instructor was 78
Neither looked like they were slowing down. 

My marina neighbor is 74 with significant heath problems, still single hands his IP 31.


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

A friend, now passed, singled handed a 42' yawl into his early 90's. It would winter at a marina about 30 miles away. Concerned, in the spring and fall, I always offered to "crew" for him on the delivery. He'd turn me down. It was how he knew he was alive. He did it himself. 

The boat was equipped for what he called "geriatric sailing." Roller jib, power roller main. But more important, it was also equipped with his knowledge gained over 80 years of sailing. An amazing guy. Hope to grow up to be like him.

I was also lucky enough to have had a few conversations with Ted Hood when he was alive. We were talking about a 50' boat I was contemplating at the time. Asked him if I could single hand it. He said you sail with your head, not your brawn. 

None of us are here forever. If you are in your 60's or 70's and waiting for the right moment to do something you may never get the chance. 

Go sailing. Don't wait.


----------

